# New from Sabah, Malaysia.



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! we have a few.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Cool! Are you in summer now??


----------



## Michael Wong (Dec 3, 2015)

Sunday Farmer said:


> Cool! Are you in summer now??


Currently we are in the monsoon season, so have been feeding sugar syrup.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome Postings about comparisons between mellifera and ceranae would be interesting.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Michael!


----------

